# G3 acronym meanings???



## llbaker2 (Sep 7, 2017)

I have spent the past hour trying to figure out what some of the acronyms used by G3 mean. They are bad about using acronyms without defining the meaning. Cant find anything on their web site and Googling didnt help. Can anyone tell me what WSOF and VBM stand for?


----------



## .Mike (Sep 7, 2017)

I like a mystery, and I have found your answers.

WSOF = Welded with Center Seat

VBW (not VBM) = V-Bow Welded

I found it by clicking the Media Downloads link on their website, then clicking Media 2017 > Catalogs > G3 Boats > 2017 G3 Boats Catalog Single Pages

It is located at the top of page 101.


----------



## llbaker2 (Sep 8, 2017)

.Mike said:


> I like a mystery, and I have found your answers.
> 
> WSOF = Welded with Center Seat
> 
> ...



You da man. Thanks for your investigation efforts. Still dont understand the "OF" of WSOF but thats OK. Its just my anal obsession with detail. I would think that G3 would want people to understand their naming conventions.


----------



## llbaker2 (Sep 8, 2017)

llbaker2 said:


> .Mike said:
> 
> 
> > I like a mystery, and I have found your answers.
> ...




OK, I think "OF" for WSOF may stand for "open floor". Then again the "O" might stand for "Outfitter" the name of series). If "O" is for Outfitter then what is the "F". Sorry, so much for letting it go.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Sep 8, 2017)

WOF = Wide Open Floor


----------



## llbaker2 (Sep 8, 2017)

llbaker2 said:


> llbaker2 said:
> 
> 
> > .Mike said:
> ...



Sent email to G3. "OF" is for Out-Fitter. As Mike stated above WSOF = Welded with Center Seat (and we now know "OF" = Out-Fitter) and VBW (not VBM) = V-Bow-Welded 

Kinda silly I suppose but a good name or acronym is important because it should reflect the key design features that distinguish a boat from the other models made by the same manufacturer as in MVJT (modified V jet tunnel hull).


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Sep 11, 2017)

Good info. Thanks for sharing. I've always wondered myself.


----------

